# What is this boom for



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

I been orking in Conn. And keep seeing thease boom type of things on the side of the road.It looks like the crew is opening them and leaving some dark meterial alnog the path they lay in . Curiosity is killing me.
Thanks guys.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

need a better picture.

could be a new absorbent material instead of hay bails


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe something to restrict animal crossing? (turtles, etc.)


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Bad pic.. I can't quite tell what you are talking about but based on your description I wonder if you are talking about a trench shield.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Those are traps for the Lesser Connecticut Pine Slug, which is an endangered species. They need to get across that road, just because. The material has slug pheromones in it. Around midmight, the volunteers come by, roll the material back into the booms, cross the highway, unroll it, and the slugs go on their way. In the spring, the volunteers do the whole darn thing over again, for the reverse migration.

The Greater Connecticut Pine Slug became extinct before they figured it all out. Biology and your tax dollars at work.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

That ALMOST sound believable. :no:


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> Bad pic.. I can't quite tell what you are talking about but based on your description I wonder if you are talking about a trench shield.


I believe you are correct.I just had to stop and ask the crew what they were.They say it was put down before the new road was put in to catch run off.They crack them open and leave the remains on the side of the road.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Booms, made up of absorbent material, are generally used to contain toxic/haz mat spills. They are removed by certified haz mat company and a paper trail is provided.

Wattles are used for erosion & runoff control at construction sites. Their placement is usually directed by the Storm Water Pollution Prevention Plan or SWPPP (swip). They are designed to slowly decompose. Some crews cut them open upon closure of the SWPPP and some don't.


----------

